# looking for a convenient real estate website for south florida homes?



## crayons (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello out there to all those floating out in the digital space.

As of late, I've been thinking about packing my bags and moving down to the South Florida area, but I'm very indecisive about exactly where due to a number of factors. I was wondering if anyone knows of...well a know all real estate site that covers the miami, broward, and the palm beach counties, but also includes information about the area's schools, malls, and maybe even possibly the shopping? I've tried perusing Trulia, but its hodge podge nature makes it difficult for me to enjoy using that site. There has to be something out there without me having to visit numerous websites. Please help!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

crayons said:


> Hello out there to all those floating out in the digital space.
> 
> As of late, I've been thinking about packing my bags and moving down to the South Florida area, but I'm very indecisive about exactly where due to a number of factors. I was wondering if anyone knows of...well a know all real estate site that covers the miami, broward, and the palm beach counties, but also includes information about the area's schools, malls, and maybe even possibly the shopping? I've tried perusing Trulia, but its hodge podge nature makes it difficult for me to enjoy using that site. There has to be something out there without me having to visit numerous websites. Please help!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are several websites. Just do a search for "South Florida Real Estate". The following link is a great site for anywhere in the US.

HomeFair.com: "Error"


----------

